# european mount on a bear head?



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah i got one, take it to a taxidermist and have it done.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

if your going to boil the skull yourself be carefull. The teeth come out very easy.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

i wouldnt simmer a bear what i hear you will cook the grease in macecrate and degrease and degrease


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

backroads123 doesn't know what he's talking about. Don't boil it at all.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

MIbowhunter49, how can you say that I have done plenty of bear skull mounts. I do them every fall and I do boil them.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

never boil only simmer or you will ruin the nasal bones best way is bettles and then macecration then simmer as a last resort.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

beetles or macerate to start .........then DEGREASE DEGREASE DEGREASE


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not saying it "can't" be done. I'm saying it SHOULDN'T be done.


Head over to taxidermy.net's forum and ask REAL taxidermists if you should be boiling any skull. They'll try to get your address and disembowel you for even suggesting it.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

check this out once you get it all cleaned up! http://www.eurobracket.com/ PM if you have questions


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

a taxidermist would do it


----------

